# Mass Constables



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Hi all,
Got a question. I’ve seen something on the news about some mass quasi law enforcement agency called the constables. What the hell are they? I can’t fine any info about them except that one of them shot two Boston cops.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Happy reading

Search Results for Query: constable | MassCops[title_only]=1


----------



## MPD703 (Sep 25, 2004)

The constable position is a hold over from Colonial time. They are basically process servers. While the do have some law enforcement authority the mail focus is civil process service more than anything else. The positions are appointed by the cities and towns and some places use this as a back door to give law enforcement authority to building inspectors and code enforcement people. If you go to places like Texas the position is more of a traditional LE agency - in MA not so much. MA is more like PA where the people have appointments to be constables and do that as an independent business, except for the municipal employees who are appointed for their jobs of course.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

MPD703 said:


> The constable position is a hold over from Colonial time. They are basically process servers. While the do have some law enforcement authority the mail focus is civil process service more than anything else. The positions are appointed by the cities and towns and some places use this as a back door to give law enforcement authority to building inspectors and code enforcement people. If you go to places like Texas the position is more of a traditional LE agency - in MA not so much. MA is more like PA where the people have appointments to be constables and do that as an independent business, except for the municipal employees who are appointed for their jobs of course.


Excellent response, truthful, complete and without any bias.

But then again, the thread posted by Bloodhound has plenty of bias and some hearty laughs to cover the issue well, but doesn't seriously address the question.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

so whats all this about constables taking arrest warrants? if they're process servers, what gives them the ablitiy to arrest people?

I was doing some research on the constable's office that seems to have been causing trouble. They've got NY v Rodriguez on their website. Is it just me or are they carrying on the badge/LEOSA as constables???

Did these guys get the Axe under the new law enforcement reform bill


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

KPD54 said:


> so whats all this about constables taking arrest warrants? if they're process servers, what gives them the ablitiy to arrest people?


The way certain statutes are written they have police powers. 


KPD54 said:


> I was doing some research on the constable's office that seems to have been causing trouble. They've got NY v Rodriguez on their website. Is it just me or are they carrying on the badge/LEOSA as constables???


This has been brought up in the past but always seems to fall on deaf ears.


KPD54 said:


> Did these guys get the Axe under the new law enforcement reform bill


Unfortunately no. The way the bill is written they are still here. If you really want to get rid of them drop a dime to the president of SPAM stating they want to be merged into the MSP, they would be defunct by then next day.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Kilvinsky said:


> But then again, the thread posted by Bloodhound has plenty of bias and some hearty laughs to cover the issue well, but doesn't seriously address the question.


I'm just trying to preserve the original Masscops spirit. Before we get "upgraded"


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

KPD54 said:


> so whats all this about constables taking arrest warrants? if they're process servers, what gives them the ablitiy to arrest people?
> 
> I was doing some research on the constable's office that seems to have been causing trouble. They've got NY v Rodriguez on their website. Is it just me or are they carrying on the badge/LEOSA as constables???
> 
> Did these guys get the Axe under the new law enforcement reform bill


Constables have the same arrest powers as police officers, if they're smart they won't use them.

It's actually the other way around, the law that gives law enforcement authority to police says "The chief and other police officers of all cities and towns shall have all the powers and duties of constables except serving and executing civil process".

https://malegislature.gov/Laws/GeneralLaws/PartI/TitleVII/Chapter41/Section98


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Bloodhound said:


> I'm just trying to preserve the original Masscops spirit. Before we get "upgraded"


----------



## Glock48 (Jul 9, 2020)

lest we forget.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Glock48 said:


> lest we forget.


Privately owned??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

Maybe these folks can handle everything after we're all gone. It's not what they want, but waht they're gonna get!


----------

